# Junkman's Debadging of Vinyl Decals & Stickers



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

In this video, I talk about and show the process of properly removing vinyl decal lettering. This process applies to any vinyl decals whatsoever, as long as the vinyl decal has not been baked onto the car for 10 years. After that amount of time, much more aggressive measures may be necessary. I also go into the removal of ghosting left behind after the removal of said vinyl lettering. In this video, I use a product from Optimum called Optimum Polish II. Optimum also makes a compound that is more aggressive called Optimum Compound II. If you find it difficult to remove your ghosting image, you may need to start with the Optimum Compound II, and then follow that with Optimum Polish II. This is the exact same process that you would use if you were using the Mirror Glaze products, M105 and M205. Why I chose to use the polish that I used is explained in the video.

In the video, I show that using a quality microfiber towels will not leave any damage in the paint. The area that I am talking about is the area where the actual lettering was. The area above the lettering was already damaged due to the way the owner had been caring for the paint. After I finished the video, I inspected the video footage and decided to hit the area that I buffed one more time, as well as buff the remaining scratches out of the area just below the SE emblem. Although no one would have been able to see that damage while staring at the car up close (you see how close I had to place the camera in order to see it), I saw that while reviewing my video footage and decided to take care of it. Now it is definitely scratch free.

Also in the video, I pre-soak the vinyl lettering to help assist in the removal of them. The amount of pre-soaking necessary will vary from situation to situation. There is no set time. You just have to do a pre-soak in your situation and see how long it takes before the vinyl is easy to peel. That may or may not take some time.

The Junkman


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

Nice one Junkman.

Love the advice about where not to get towels/girls from. :lol: :lol: Can't argue with that!


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

majcas84 said:


> Nice one Junkman.
> 
> Love the advice about where not to get towels/girls from. :lol: :lol: Can't argue with that!


That's advice your dad would give you.


----------

